# tooth ache :(



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No advice from me. :-(

Tooth aches are just the WORST. You poor thing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My DH just had a tooth removed-we are lucky-when pain is involved our dentist usually gets it out w/in 24 hours of our first call, but this time we had to wait a day to get the antibiotics started. But he's already much better.

Have you tried clove oil? That's supposed to be numbing. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i feel your pain...litterally...four of my teeth are rotting out...and beings i no longer have dental...and no dentist here will take me without insurance...i have gone through hell with my teeth...even had to go to the ER twice due to baseball sized abscesses..so yep..i know where your coming from..cannot recomend anything cept going to the er where they will give you antibiotics and massive pain killers.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oil of cloves.

My mom swears by it. 

Also gargling warm salt water. 

If you google. A lot of remedies include vodka.

I almost died 6 months ago of a tooth infection pain.

I hate tooth pain, it makes me want to jump off a bridge. I took over 1000mg of pain killers. It didn't even take the edge off. Once your tooth ache starts you need to head it off if you can or it just builds up.

You should talk to RX see if there is a combo of meds you can take.


----------

